# Need air show advice- Wings over Houston



## sagittariansrock (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi all
I shall be attending the Wings over Houston airshow next Sunday. I shall be taking my 5DIII, 5Dc, 24-70II, 70-200II and both TCs. I wish I received the 7DII before that, but I doubt that will happen. In any case, gear is pretty much decided- I shall just take what I have. And I decided to take my monopod.
I would greatly appreciate any air show-related advice (or related to shooting aircrafts). I have seen some amazing threads in these forums, and I know there are a few experts and a lot who are good all round. It will be great to get some tips re shooting planes on the ground, in flight, solos and formations, tracking, pre focusing or not, shutter speeds for props, etc. I have zero experience.
If you have experience of going to Ellington and are willing to share, that will also be much appreciated.
Can't offer much in return except I will post all the reasonably acceptable pictures 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 27, 2014)

I used the 70-200 with 2xmkiii a couple years ago on crop so I had to focus manually which was a challenge on planes during a demo but still managed to get some keepers. Slower shutter speeds are good for prop blur. Looking at 1/125 for a good blur. Monopod will help. 24-70 will be good for static displays. I have shot jets, prop and formation at Airventure in Oshkosh. A lot of shooting air shows is trial and error and finding what settings you think look best. Demonstrations usually have enough passes that you can try some things out. They also don't usually start with the most interesting demo so you have time to get your settings dialed in before the main event. 

Good luck


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 27, 2014)

Take:


ID
Hat
Earplugs if there are jet demos. If there are Harriers or VTOL F-35s, consider ear defenders also (not instead)
Water
Food
Sunscreen if you burn easily - I faced my pasty face into the sun for an afternoon and burnt the half which wasn't behind the camera, boo.
Something to sit on
A friend to mind your kit while you find a washroom

All that said, I found 1/800 gave crisp airframes, mildly blurred props and a decent keeper rate. The attached photo was 1/500, but I didn't get a lot of keepers like that. For jets, use the fastest shutter you can. I had a 200-400 and a seat about 100 yards from the demo line, I was in a bit tight to get the aircraft taxiing past but I was pretty good for the demos.

It depends on how much light you have but I'd start with the aperture wide open and only stop down if you can get to 1/2000 (particularly hand-held) without winding the ISO too high.

Spot metering works for me, particularly if there is broken cloud causing the light level to go up and down all over the place.

I used spot AF mostly, with your 5D3 you'll be able to select a point to match the composition you like. The AF limiter on your 70-200 is a handy thing.

Jim


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 28, 2014)

wyldeguy said:


> I used the 70-200 with 2xmkiii a couple years ago on crop so I had to focus manually which was a challenge on planes during a demo but still managed to get some keepers. Slower shutter speeds are good for prop blur. Looking at 1/125 for a good blur. Monopod will help. 24-70 will be good for static displays. I have shot jets, prop and formation at Airventure in Oshkosh. A lot of shooting air shows is trial and error and finding what settings you think look best. Demonstrations usually have enough passes that you can try some things out. They also don't usually start with the most interesting demo so you have time to get your settings dialed in before the main event.
> 
> Good luck



Wow, I can't imagine manually focusing airplanes in flight. You must be really good!
I will take your advice, thanks a lot!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 28, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Take:
> 
> 
> ID
> ...




Great shot, and great advice, Jim!
Thanks for the reminder to take earplugs. They don't have any VTOLs this year, unfortunately 
Really appreciate the list!
I have just created two new custom settings with 1/2000 and 1/800 according to your advice. 
I was thinking spot AF on One Shot and AI servo with all points enabled on my DoF preview button- is that a good idea?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 28, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Great shot, and great advice, Jim!
> Thanks for the reminder to take earplugs. They don't have any VTOLs this year, unfortunately
> Really appreciate the list!
> I have just created two new custom settings with 1/2000 and 1/800 according to your advice.
> I was thinking spot AF on One Shot and AI servo with all points enabled on my DoF preview button- is that a good idea?



AI servo and all the spots should work ok if there isn't any of the horizon in frame, but I used spot AF with AI servo to make sure the focus wouldn't screw off when the aircraft got low.

Jim


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 28, 2014)

Practice your panning technique. Cars on a road make a nice a analog. Remember to focus on something on the plane, pic a feature, put the center focus spot on that. Set the IS to the right mode. 

Are you close? There will be planes coming in the days before, acrobatic teams will be practicing. Might be your chance to shoot some keepers without having to fight for space. 

Get a schedule, know your events, don't miss something you don't want to miss.


----------



## bluemoon (Oct 28, 2014)

stay off to the side rather than the center of the field. Planes are starting their turns and generally doing more stuff there then in the middle.
200 will probably not be long enough, I took the 100-400 and wished for more most of the time.
I underexposed by up to a stop to get some detail in the sky.
1/1000th was the min speed to get a crisp image for me. Most of the show was shot in M. I tried the spot metering, but it was all over the place on my 6D so I switched to manual. With 5DIII you might have better luck.
Bring extra memory cards, I took almost 600 shots in 4 hours.
I'll reiterate the sunscreen and fluids!!!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2014)

Read this. You can not use the warbird photos for commercial purposes. Is this really worth shooting? Spend lots of money without a return is not my first choice. http://www.wingsoverhouston.com/index.php/info/photo-contest
I typically use two bodies- 5DIII & 7D. If the light is good(not overcast) I'll use the 100-400L on the crop body. The 24-105L is on the 5DIII. If the showline is close, I'll swap the lenses. If it's overcast, go with a 2.8 lens. I favor the 300 2.8 on crappy skies. I shot Fleet Week with the 300 on the 5DIII and added the extender when required. The 7D had the 70-200L.
Shoot at a high shutter speed to grab some sharp keepers, then decrease for prop blur. Jets require a speed over 800 with 1000-2000th preferred.(2.8 lens is best)
Study the field layout and choose a good location for light considerations. If the passes come from the North, you going to get nice light. You might want to move toward the southern end on the crowd line if that's the case- you'll get more shots as they come down the line. If they round the corner from the west and turn south, consider hanging out in that corner. It's like Chino POF if you've been there.
Watch the weather forecast closely. Have fun!
Some samples: exif data on the Flickr page- click on the photo.



Blue Angels Schlieren shockwave at Fleetweek © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



B-25 Guardian of Freedom Chino 2013 sat 9033 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



P-47 takeoff at sunset Chino POF 0957 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



P-51 Mustang &quot;Daddy&#x27;s Girl&quot; © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr

And remember to scan for what's going on around you. Some of my favorite shots are not in the air. 



Peek-A-Boo Preflight © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 28, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot, and great advice, Jim!
> ...



I am curious because I only have theoretical knowledge, but wouldn't Case 2 of AI servo setting preclude focusing on new objects entering the frame?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 28, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> Practice your panning technique. Cars on a road make a nice a analog. Remember to focus on something on the plane, pic a feature, put the center focus spot on that. Set the IS to the right mode.
> 
> Are you close? There will be planes coming in the days before, acrobatic teams will be practicing. Might be your chance to shoot some keepers without having to fight for space.
> 
> Get a schedule, know your events, don't miss something you don't want to miss.





I shall try and do a bit of panning practice on the helicopters and airplanes that fly above where I work.
Unfortunately, I won't get the opportunity to get near Ellington before Sunday.
I have set the IS to mode 2 and taped over it, LOL!
I am not very close- I only have general admission. Hope to get it early and pick a spot near the fence.
Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 28, 2014)

bluemoon said:


> stay off to the side rather than the center of the field. Planes are starting their turns and generally doing more stuff there then in the middle.
> 200 will probably not be long enough, I took the 100-400 and wished for more most of the time.
> I underexposed by up to a stop to get some detail in the sky.
> 1/1000th was the min speed to get a crisp image for me. Most of the show was shot in M. I tried the spot metering, but it was all over the place on my 6D so I switched to manual. With 5DIII you might have better luck.
> ...




Thanks for the advice re location. I would have done exactly the opposite had I not known.
I shall be bringing my 2x III, so I will have a range of 140-400. I know the 100-400 would have been better, but it will not be cost-effective to rent.
I took your advice to underexpose and set it as two of the custom functions- TVs at 1/2000 (61-point auto select) and 1/800 (zone selection) respectively. The third is set to Manual with 1/500 and f/5.6. All on Auto ISO.
Enough cards and battery- check!
Sunscreen and fluids- check!
Thanks so much! Great shot of the blue angels!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 28, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Read this. You can not use the warbird photos for commercial purposes. Is this really worth shooting? Spend lots of money without a return is not my first choice. http://www.wingsoverhouston.com/index.php/info/photo-contest
> I typically use two bodies- 5DIII & 7D. If the light is good(not overcast) I'll use the 100-400L on the crop body. The 24-105L is on the 5DIII. If the showline is close, I'll swap the lenses. If it's overcast, go with a 2.8 lens. I favor the 300 2.8 on crappy skies. I shot Fleet Week with the 300 on the 5DIII and added the extender when required. The 7D had the 70-200L.
> Shoot at a high shutter speed to grab some sharp keepers, then decrease for prop blur. Jets require a speed over 800 with 1000-2000th preferred.(2.8 lens is best)
> Study the field layout and choose a good location for light considerations. If the passes come from the North, you going to get nice light. You might want to move toward the southern end on the crowd line if that's the case- you'll get more shots as they come down the line. If they round the corner from the west and turn south, consider hanging out in that corner. It's like Chino POF if you've been there.
> ...



Thanks for sharing the great images. The EXIF data will come handy as a guide.
I know I can't use them for commercial purposes, but I don't shoot professionally yet, so it's okay.
I wish I had received the 7DII in time, but that's not happening. So no 1.6x crop and 10 fps 
I shall have the 70-200 + 2x on my 5DIII, and the 24-70 on my 5D for on-the-ground shots 
Great advice on the positioning- I shall definitely keep that in mind.
Once again, thanks so much for the advice. I hope I can do justice to all your time!


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2014)

Keith, I just love the landing gear on the last one. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2014)

Click said:


> Keith, I just love the landing gear on the last one. 8)



 Roger that!


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 29, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> wyldeguy said:
> 
> 
> > I used the 70-200 with 2xmkiii a couple years ago on crop so I had to focus manually which was a challenge on planes during a demo but still managed to get some keepers. Slower shutter speeds are good for prop blur. Looking at 1/125 for a good blur. Monopod will help. 24-70 will be good for static displays. I have shot jets, prop and formation at Airventure in Oshkosh. A lot of shooting air shows is trial and error and finding what settings you think look best. Demonstrations usually have enough passes that you can try some things out. They also don't usually start with the most interesting demo so you have time to get your settings dialed in before the main event.
> ...



I wouldn't say I'm that good. I just came from film and non-AF lenses so I've had some experience there. Still autofocus is your friend at an airshow. That's why I bought the Tamron 150-600, it keeps autofocus even on a T3i despite the supposed f5.6 limited sensor. I can't wait to take my 7Dii and the Tamron to Airventure in 2015 so I can improve my shots over the last show.


----------

